# 10 People You Will Inevitably Meet on a Discussion Forum



## Beezer (Jul 15, 2022)

1) The Troll

2) The Spelling/ Grammar Nazi

3) The Attention Whore

4) The person who swears he is leaving the forum for good...with all of the drama and fanfare...only to return 2 days later.

5) The Flirt

6) The Buzzkill

7) The genius 

8) The Cat Lover

9) The Foodie

10) My Mom

Feel free to add your own.


----------



## caroln (Jul 15, 2022)

The morally superior, holier than thou person.

I think I'm the grammar nazi you spoke of.  Excuse me... of which you spoke.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 15, 2022)

The dog lover.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 15, 2022)

I’m definitely #2. 

You forgot the Suck-Up, that member who is so insecure and needy that they flatter and/or agree with everything everyone says.


----------



## jimintoronto (Jul 15, 2022)

The key board commando, who is willing to go to war with everyone else. But who couldn't actually kill a spider.  JimB.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2022)

#7 ... Elon Musk comes here?


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 15, 2022)

Ronni said:


> I’m definitely #2.
> 
> You forgot the Suck-Up, that member who is so insecure and needy that they flatter and/or agree with everything everyone says.


What a great comment ! I totally agree .


----------



## jujube (Jul 15, 2022)

The "sock puppet".  A person who has one or more extra screen names and uses these personnas to jump in and support him or to attack others.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2022)

The jaded.


----------



## Chet (Jul 15, 2022)

Those who skillfully avoid conflict and you won't even know it.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 15, 2022)

This is a passive-aggressive thread IMO


----------



## Wren (Jul 15, 2022)

Don’t  forget the  ‘Poor me’,  (get your violin out)....... and the ‘Sanctimonious Braggart’......


----------



## jujube (Jul 15, 2022)

The "hobby horse rider", who manages to turn every discussion toward his particular interest.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 15, 2022)

caroln said:


> The morally superior, holier than thou person.
> 
> I think I'm the grammar nazi you spoke of.  Excuse me... of which you spoke.


Oh Carolyn, I'm not those things.  I'm just TRYING TO BE!  (haha!)


----------



## GAlady (Jul 15, 2022)

Me, the 75 year old trying to keep my brain active and avoid memory loss.


----------



## Lawrence (Jul 15, 2022)

The grumpy old man who forces his way.


----------



## Jace (Jul 15, 2022)

The Egocentric


----------



## GAlady (Jul 15, 2022)

The staunch Democrat or Republican.


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 15, 2022)

The person who derails a topic with religion or politics


----------



## ronaldj (Jul 15, 2022)

an average joe, somewhat of a lurker.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 15, 2022)

I assume I am not the only crazy person here!


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2022)

I am number 8


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 15, 2022)

The “Above It All”, who knows for a fact that he/ she is superior to all those other categories.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 15, 2022)

A member of the racist police.


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 15, 2022)

The member who just likes to stir things up for the sake of creating an argument.


----------



## Wren (Jul 15, 2022)

The Patroniser, self appointed moderator, knows everything and everybody’s business, think they own the site


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 16, 2022)

Wren said:


> The Patroniser, self appointed moderator, knows everything and everybody’s business, think they own the site


That's because moderators know The Grand List of Forum And Community Laws.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 16, 2022)

The people like me. I always make a short story long.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2022)

Those who have 30,000 posts but only been a member for a year...


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 16, 2022)

Here are a couple more...

The conspiracy theorist.
The religious fanatic.


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 16, 2022)

Where would be the fun if we were all alike?  Diversity keeps it interesting.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 16, 2022)

The List Maker.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 16, 2022)

Also, Those Who Shoot Their Mouths Off Without Thinking and Say Snotty Stuff (I'm looking in the mirror here.)


----------



## Bella (Jul 16, 2022)

Deleted!


----------



## Right Now (Jul 16, 2022)

Yes, I would say these types have been on my three forums.  (Yikes! Maybe it's me)
Does this mean I should stay here, bite my tongue, and tolerate all who enter here?



One more question:   For how long?!?


----------



## jujube (Jul 16, 2022)

And there's always the ones who ask the same questions over and over again but shoots down every answer.


----------



## Della (Jul 16, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> The people like me. I always make a short story long.


Hey now! That's my specialty.  In fact I was getting ready to explain how everyone of those types fit me on the right sort of day.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 16, 2022)

There are always a few people who insult anyone who disagrees with them.
There is the self-proclaimed genius with a "verified" I.Q. comparable to Einstein's or even higher.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 16, 2022)

Beezer said:


> 1) The Troll
> 
> 2) The Spelling/ Grammar Nazi
> 
> ...


Wow I think ya nailed it!           What's a " Buzzkill"?

Let me think....How about:

The Empath

The Helper

The Techie


----------



## caroln (Jul 16, 2022)

Buzzkill:   Slang. *a person or thing that spoils the mood or the pleasure of others*


----------



## Nathan (Jul 16, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> That's because moderators know The Grand List of Forum And Community Laws.


Online forums can be so different, on one forum you might be getting threatened with a first strike(towards being banned) on your first post, for say, posting a link before you've made x number of posts.  On some forums members get "_mother-hened_" and moderated to death...while on other forums the members are bashing & gouging each, rolling around in the mud-the blood and the beer, and there's no moderator presence at all, within 500 light years.


----------



## DebraMae (Jul 16, 2022)

Wow, this is my first time doing this.  Now I'm scared.


----------



## caroln (Jul 16, 2022)

Oh, don't worry.  Everyone here is pretty forgiving!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 16, 2022)

caroln said:


> Oh, don't worry.  Everyone here is pretty forgiving!


That depends.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 16, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Where would be the fun if we were all alike?  Diversity keeps it interesting.


Yes, you are right.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 16, 2022)

I was on another forum for quite a while and made a lot of friends until I posted a comic picture of a Politician then almost everyone became my enemy and Politics were allowed on there. I have never returned there.


----------



## caroln (Jul 16, 2022)

Pepper said:


> That depends.


True.  But DebraMae sounded like she was having a bit of a panic attack though.  Just trying to give her a little courage to start posting!


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 16, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> Wow, this is my first time doing this.  Now I'm scared.


This place is tame. Otherwise, I wouldn't be here. 

Tame is good. Tame means that people don't spend their time bashing each other or arguing over politics, or otherwise fighting like rabid dogs. Tame means people are helpful, welcoming, accepting, and friendly. Tame means people respect each other. 

You can put people on ignore if they continually irritate you. I don't do that because then my level of curiosity can't take not being able to know everything that is going on.

I've been on a ton of forums over the last 26 years, and Senior Forums is the best one ever.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 16, 2022)

caroln said:


> The morally superior, holier than thou person.
> 
> I think I'm the grammar nazi you spoke of.  Excuse me... of which you spoke.


Wouldn't it be "of whom" you spoke?  I could be wrong, of course! Also, one doesn't end a sentence in a preposition. Grammar nazi's aren't supposed to be into sentence fragments either. As well, they are supposed to only care about formal grammar, not the differences between that and grammar used in spoken or informal language.

I'm messing with you, of course. I speak and write informally with all of what I discussed above. And when to use who and whom -- I have no idea. I just use whichever word sounds right.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 16, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> There are always a few people who insult anyone who disagrees with them.
> There is the self-proclaimed genius with a "verified" I.Q. comparable to Einstein's or even higher.


I know someone IRL who tells everyone his IQ, and it is higher than Einstein's. I don't believe him because he is super into conspiracy theories that have no possibility of being true. Plus, who brags about their IQ? It's bizarre. It reminds me of people who brag about their net worth, or how they accomplished everything in their lives solely by themselves.

The IQ also irritates me because I know people who are not well-educated, haven't had their IQ's tested, who I know are among the smartest people I know. Yet, I've had Mr. and Ms. High IQ not want to socialize with the people who don't meet their intellectual standards (usually their super high educational levels and current socio-economic status). That pisses me off.


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 16, 2022)

The music lover

The world traveler

The car enthusiast

The chef


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 16, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> I know someone IRL who tells everyone his IQ, and it is higher than Einstein's. I don't believe him because he is super into conspiracy theories that have no possibility of being true. Plus, who brags about their IQ? It's bizarre. It reminds me of people who brag about their net worth, or how they accomplished everything in their lives solely by themselves.
> 
> The IQ also irritates me because I know people who are not well-educated, haven't had their IQ's tested, who I know are among the smartest people I know. Yet, I've had Mr. and Ms. High IQ not want to socialize with the people who don't meet their intellectual standards (usually their super high educational levels and current socio-economic status). That pisses me off.


I've posted it before.  Emotional Intelligence is so much more important than IQ when it comes to being successful in life.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 16, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> who brags about their IQ? It's bizarre.


Bragging about [----] in general is a red flag, a sign of willful deception.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 16, 2022)

I take everyone at face value. That is not to say I trust everyone.  I prefer to get to know someone before I make that decision.  There are good and bad people in our society.  They come from all walks of life, some rich, some poor, all different colors, all religions and orientations.  Most I have encountered on this board are good people and I am happy I joined this forum.


----------



## bowmore (Jul 16, 2022)

The ones that come up with outrageous stories. On another forum, this person claimed to be a flight instructor at a certain airport that had a tower. I looked the person up on the FAA registry, and that person did not even have a pilots license, Furthermore the airport mentioned did not have a tower.
Also I wrote to the fixed base operator at that field, and he never heard of the person.
The reason it really griped me was the post was totally overblown. As a pilot and some one who had an flight instructor's rating, it was damaging to the profession.


----------



## Beezer (Jul 16, 2022)

@officerripley wrote...

The List Maker.

lol!! I do believe I've just been put squarely in my place!

I'm very new here, so I wasn't singling anyone out with my list in the opening header. Just thought it would be fun exercise. You've all added some great selections I never even considered. But I did just wing it off the top of my nut.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 16, 2022)

Beezer said:


> Feel free to add your own


----------



## Beezer (Jul 16, 2022)

Hah!

Is that you posing as The Great Karnac??

(tear) (blow)...and the envelope says...


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 16, 2022)

Beezer said:


> and the envelope says...


----------



## Beezer (Jul 16, 2022)

I swear you've got a little Hemingway going there.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 16, 2022)

Beezer said:


> I swear you've got a little Hemingway going there.


It's been said before
(poor bastard)


----------



## Beezer (Jul 16, 2022)

When I was young, I kinda looked like Brad Pitt on crack. Now sadly, I just look like crack.

But seriously, I always get the Kurt Russel comparison for some reason...the hair and the smile I guess. An older Kurt Russel that is. I never had his movie star looks growing up.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 16, 2022)

Beezer said:


> When I was young, I kinda looked like Brad Pitt on crack. Now sadly, I just look like crack.
> 
> But seriously, I always get the Kurt Russel comparison for some reason...the hair and the smile I guess. An older Kurt Russel that is. I never had his movie star looks growing up.


Well, sir

yer welcome to post yer mug on this thread

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/whatcha’ll-look-like-now-hmmmm.33947/page-22#post-2165144


----------



## jujube (Jul 17, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> I know someone IRL who tells everyone his IQ, and it is higher than Einstein's. I don't believe him because he is super into conspiracy theories that have no possibility of being true. Plus, who brags about their IQ? It's bizarre. It reminds me of people who brag about their net worth, or how they accomplished everything in their lives solely by themselves.
> 
> The IQ also irritates me because I know people who are not well-educated, haven't had their IQ's tested, who I know are among the smartest people I know. Yet, I've had Mr. and Ms. High IQ not want to socialize with the people who don't meet their intellectual standards (usually their super high educational levels and current socio-seseconomic status). That pisses me off.



In a lot of cases, they think they have "high IQ" because they took one of those quizzes on the internet that starts out "If you can answer these four questions, you have a genius IQ!"  Then the quiz asks questions such as "Is France in A. Europe, B. Australia, C. South America, or D. Antarctica?"

A moss-covered rock would be as smart as Einstein........


----------



## caroln (Jul 17, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Wouldn't it be "of whom" you spoke?  I could be wrong, of course! Also, one doesn't end a sentence in a preposition. Grammar nazi's aren't supposed to be into sentence fragments either. As well, they are supposed to only care about formal grammar, not the differences between that and grammar used in spoken or informal language.
> 
> I'm messing with you, of course. I speak and write informally with all of what I discussed above. And when to use who and whom -- I have no idea. I just use whichever word sounds right.


Good observation!  I had to think about this for a minute.   "Of which you spoke" would refer to the _example_ given.  "Of whom you spoke" refers to the _person_.  I was referring to the _example_ given.

Although I am very guilty of ending sentences with a preposition,  I jokingly corrected myself in the original post.  I'm cursed, having to think about this stuff all my life!


----------



## kburra (Jul 17, 2022)

We often underestimate *Toxic Granny's* fighting abilities. She can be very aggressive, and because of the deference paid to the elderly, not only does *Toxic Granny* easily attract allies to aid in her defense, but her foes are reluctant to employ their strongest weapons against her. Prudent People avoid confrontations with *Toxic Granny* because there is ignominy in defeat and no glory
in victory.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)

Beezer said:


> When I was young, I kinda looked like Brad Pitt on crack. Now sadly, I just look like crack.
> 
> But seriously, I always get the Kurt Russel comparison for some reason...the hair and the smile I guess. An older Kurt Russel that is. I never had his movie star looks growing up.


Kurt Russell is 71 years old


----------



## Gardenlover (Jul 17, 2022)

The comedian - never takes anything seriously


----------



## kburra (Jul 17, 2022)

Troller is looking for a response...ANY response, and he will chum the waters with complaints, insults, compliments, and inflammatory tidbits hoping that someone...ANYONE, will take the bait. Generally quite harmless - practices a form of catch and release. Nonetheless, he can upset the delicate ecology of a discussion forum. Once a forum becomes aware of his presence, however, all feeding activity ceases and Troller must move on to more promising waters.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 17, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> The grumpy old man who forces his way.


I don't like "grumpy ole' men."  Life is short and life is what you make it.  No reason to be grumpy.  The world does not owe you a living.  Try spreading kindness around and you will find that kindness comes back to you.  No one is perfect and the world is not a perfect place.  There are problems we cannot control but we can control our attitude about things and people.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 17, 2022)

kburra said:


> We often underestimate *Toxic Granny's* fighting abilities. She can be very aggressive, and because of the deference paid to the elderly, not only does *Toxic Granny* easily attract allies to aid in her defense, but her foes are reluctant to employ their strongest weapons against her. Prudent People avoid confrontations with *Toxic Granny* because there is ignominy in defeat and no glory
> in victory.


Hmmmm.....poster time


----------



## Right Now (Jul 17, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Well, sir
> 
> yer welcome to post yer mug on this thread
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/whatcha’ll-look-like-now-hmmmm.33947/page-22#post-2165144


Gary O', I've just seen this thread, so am going to do just that......@Beezer, come on, follow me!


----------



## officerripley (Jul 17, 2022)

Beezer said:


> lol!! I do believe I've just been put squarely in my place!


I didn't mean to do that and am sorry, I forgot to add a joking smiley but can't remember anything these days, sigh. Anyway, welcome to the group; everyone here is a lot more fun than me, lol.


----------



## kburra (Jul 17, 2022)

*ALLCAPS *attempts to compensate for his limited rhetorical weaponry through the extravagant use of capitalized words - something netizens refer to as SHOUTING. Sure, a sprinkling of capitalized words can add some zip to a thrust, but they should be used sparingly. Even worse from a tactical point of view, too much shouting alerts other Members to the opponent's verbal WEAKNESS and emotional EXCITABILITY.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 17, 2022)

Beezer said:


> When I was young, I kinda looked like Brad Pitt on crack. Now sadly, I just look like crack.
> 
> But seriously, I always get the Kurt Russel comparison for some reason...the hair and the smile I guess. An older Kurt Russel that is. I never had his movie star looks growing up.


Kurt Russel is still a total babe:





Okay, I've just about decided, we're either gonna watch _Big Trouble in Little China_ (1st pic is from) or _The Thing_ tonight. Maybe _The Thing_ to cool us off; it got up to 109F here yesterday.


----------



## kburra (Jul 17, 2022)

*Big Cat* would rather not fight...he enjoys peacefully observing forum conversations and laconically participates when the moods strikes. He playfully chases interesting threads, and from time to time uses a Newbie as a convenient scratching post. He enjoys being stroked or petted, and tends to purr loudly. CAUTION: Don't be fooled by his fuzzy, playful exterior. When provoked, Big Cat reacts with lightning speed and almost always lands on his feet after an attack. Big Cat often indulges himself by toying with his victim before delivering his lethal blows.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)

The poster who joins, and immduately posts on every single thread..


officerripley said:


> *Kurt Russel is still a total babe:*


Not really


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 17, 2022)

Beezer said:


> @officerripley wrote...
> 
> The List Maker.
> 
> ...


I don't know about the rest of the members, but I feel like you know some of us ~ pretty darn good.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I don't know about the rest of the members, but I feel like you know some of us ~ pretty darn good.


it's a generic list that's available on the web...


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 17, 2022)

Right Now said:


> Yes, I would say these types have been on my three forums.  (Yikes! Maybe it's me)
> Does this mean I should stay here, bite my tongue, and tolerate all who enter here?
> 
> 
> ...


No...we need people who stir things up and keep things exciting!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> No...we need people who stir things up and keep things exciting!


..a lot of people have been banned for life, for 'stirring things up''


----------



## Wren (Jul 17, 2022)

The ‘Know it all’, can be relied on to point out the smallest mistake that nobody cares about anyway.......


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ..a lot of people have been banned for life, for 'stirring things up''


...but people put on a front on sites like this. It's good to see them showing their true colours.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> ...but people put on a front on sites like this. It's good to see them showing their true colours.


I see what you mean...


----------



## Pepper (Jul 17, 2022)

I was wrong.  This thread isn't passive-aggressive.  It's aggressive-passive.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I was wrong.  This thread isn't passive-aggressive.  It's aggressive-passive.


is there such a thing ?... how does that work ?


----------



## Pepper (Jul 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> is there such a thing ?... how does that work ?


 Well, you take two words separated by a dash and then you take those words, carefully leaving in the dash and make them opposite!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Well, you take two words separated by a dash and then you take those words, carefully leaving in the dash and make them opposite!


Just as I thought..you have no idea...


----------



## officerripley (Jul 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> The poster who joins, and immduately posts on every single thread..
> 
> Not really


Ah, well, the years take their toll on all of us. (Well, they sure have on me anyway.  )


----------



## Right Now (Jul 17, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> No...we need people who stir things up and keep things exciting!


I don't like to stir things up, but I will always give an honest opinion.  I welcome others' input, even though we won't change our minds too often.


----------

